# Communal Drinking Bowls



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was talking to a lady whom I know in Sainsburys today about Beau and that she now has meningitis again and she said that she took her dog to the vet yesterday and was warned to not let her dog drink from any communal drinking bowls ie outside shops, shows, pubs etc as there has been a lot of kennel cough in Norwich/Norfolk (probably other areas but only know about our local area) and how a dog can have it without actually showing any symptoms and so this can be passed on through the sharing of the water in these bowls. I did google about it and although didn't read a lot of the information there were other warnings about the spreading of other diseases by sharing! My daughter and I discussed this and both came to the same conclusion that if someone put a large bowl of something whether it be your favourite champagne or tea you probably wouldn't want to share it with lots of friends let alone strangers!!! We have always had a bowl that collapses plus a fresh bottle of water for Beau due to her having been so ill and that we can't have her vaccinated for two years after she has been clear from meningitis but know that lots of people do let their dogs share water bowls so thought I would post to warn people about the possible dangers!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for this, I must admit its not something I have worried about and I have let Dudley drink from many of these at little shows, outside shops etc, will definitely be more careful now.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks me dear xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I always being my own water because we had an issues here last summer. Someone was going to dog parks and putting poison in the water bowls as well as leaving meatballs with razors in them.  I won't even get into how sick that is.... but needless to say after reading that several dogs had died, I never let them drink and I pay very close attention to things on the ground.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> I always being my own water because we had an issues here last summer. Someone was going to dog parks and putting poison in the water bowls as well as leaving meatballs with razors in them.  I won't even get into how sick that is.... but needless to say after reading that several dogs had died, I never let them drink and I pay very close attention to things on the ground.


That's awful Donna - no wonder you take your own! Good idea too about paying close attention to things on the ground as you can't be too careful! There really are some sick people about


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would never allow Lola to drink from communal water.. Always cautious of bugs etc. Just my OCD!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for this, not something I have thought about....After all they drink and eat so much that we wouldn't. Will definitely not allow this from now on.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Puddles can be difficult on off lead walks.. That worries me. They can be sooo dirty!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm a bit 50/50 in not letting Millie drink out of communal drinking bowls. I guess it depends on how thirsty she is. Part of me thinks a few germs are good as it provides immunity, but I guess it depends on the type of germs. 

Given the choice I would let her drink out of her own portable only, but I don't always remember to carry it with me. Alternatively, I prefer free flowing water ie a stream to puddle water obviously. But dogs don't seem to be too fussy do they


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No... Not a bit fussy! Neither are cats... My cat loves toilet water! Monkey!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> No... Not a bit fussy! Neither are cats... My cat loves toilet water! Monkey!


lol, I hope you flush the loo regularly  What a minx your cat is. 

Talking of cats a loo's, my hubby's grandma had a cat that use to stand over the bowl and do its business there. Clever cat


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> lol, I hope you flush the loo regularly  What a minx your cat is.
> 
> Talking of cats a loo's, my hubby's grandma had a cat that use to stand over the bowl and do its business there. Clever cat


This made me smile as my sister had a beautiful Siamese and when she went out she would leave the toilet seat up for him as he would use this - didn't believe her until I saw it for myself though he did forget to wash his paws afterwards so mybe she should have left the tap running to  x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha my friend has caught George drinking out of the toilet when he was younger so always keep the lid down. It's made me think now about using communial water bowls!! think I will carry my own in future?


----------

